# DRO Mounting System



## Susquatch (Feb 19, 2022)

Does anyone here have a mounting system for their DRO Readout on a Bridgeport sized machine that they are really proud of to share with us? 

Yesterday I was chatting with an Ali Store who had an agent up at our time - no waiting till the morning for each overnight reply. 

I was just looking for pricing of the latest magnetic scales for a 3-axis DRO system that was on sale. But she wanted a sale badly. Before I knew it, she had me quoted with multiple free upgrades to a system that was already on sale. Magnetic instead of glass, slim readers, a tach display with hall effect input, 4-axis, free FedEx shipping all at the original 3 axis optical scale sale price which was already awesome. Holy crap. 

Normally, I don't bite on such things. If it's too good to be true, it probably isn't. But last night I was vulnerable and.... I succumbed to the temptation. I have no idea why. I just did. 

It was just under 400 all in. The equivalent DRO Boy's unit is 2 grand Cdn. 

This morning I see that it is already shipped with an eta of Feb 28th (just over a week away). 

Am I nervous? You bet I am. I guess we will see if I got scammed or not a week from now. 

Now I need to mount it. Hence the question here. 

It comes with mounting kit for the scales, but there is no display mount.


----------



## combustable herbage (Feb 19, 2022)

You can research till your blue in the face, at some point you gotta jump in, I have been looking too and its a challenge lots of differing opinions but for the most part what I have read most have had good luck from Ali but in the end there is always a risk.   I saw a facebook ad for $97 8X16 lathe free shipping people were ordering so they are getting some money, I'm glad I'm not interested in taking money from dumb people cause you could be real rich but how could you live with yourself.     I found a couple of trash computer arms for monitors that I want use to mount mine when the time comes that was my idea something you could move out of the way but still be able to adjust line of sight.


----------



## Susquatch (Feb 19, 2022)

combustable herbage said:


> You can research till your blue in the face, at some point you gotta jump in, I have been looking too and its a challenge lots of differing opinions but for the most part what I have read most have had good luck from Ali but in the end there is always a risk.   I saw a facebook ad for $97 8X16 lathe free shipping people were ordering so they are getting some money, I'm glad I'm not interested in taking money from dumb people cause you could be real rich but how could you live with yourself.     I found a couple of trash computer arms for monitors that I want use to mount mine when the time comes that was my idea something you could move out of the way but still be able to adjust line of sight.



Ya, computer and TV wall mounts are what I have been looking at too. I might have to wait till the unit arrives to see what the mounting geometry is. If it's a flat surface with a few screw holes, a small tv mount should work fine. But I'm anticipating more of a hinge pin type setup. 

In any event, I want to avoid anything that will shake when the mill is running and like you, I would like to be able to fold it out of the way too.


----------



## ShawnR (Feb 19, 2022)

@Susquatch Sounds like you did great! *Much *better system than mine, although you paid *only slightly *more, as you point out, for good upgrades. I did get hit with import fees extra on top of my Ali charges so be prepared for that once customs get involved. I think it was like $50 or so, At the rate I move, you will probably have yours installed before me. Although my mission for surfing this morning was researching DRO installs on my type of mill. It has been documented several times.

Can you post the link to the store and parts you ordered?

Good luck. I think my install is next on the list after the welding cart.

Cheers,


----------



## DPittman (Feb 19, 2022)

Once landed I'll bet you will be very pleased with your purchase.  It'll be the best $400 you spent. 
Just take you time and think through your installation of the scales. There is very likely many many images out there how others installed on their own Bridgeport style machines.  
I look forward to hearing from you on how you like it once installed.


----------



## Susquatch (Feb 19, 2022)

ShawnR said:


> Can you post the link to the store and parts you ordered?



The set I started with appears to be gone. It was in my feed.

But here is something similar from the same store just only 5% off. Mine was 50% off but was glass. This is magnetic but just 5% off.

C$ 693.50  5%OFF | DITRON IP67 Magnetic Encoder Scale Dro 3 Axis DRO LCD D80-3V Model Digital Readout Kit








						655.68C$ 15% OFF|Ditron Ip67 Magnetic Encoder Scale Dro 3 Axis Dro Lcd D80-3v Model Digital Readout Kit - Level Measuring Instruments - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					a.aliexpress.com
				




I've been looking for some time now (since maybe September or so). Ali Express seems to know what I regularly search on and feeds me deals every so often. These sale items show up as a notification on my phone account.

Basically, I clicked on the DRO Sale item in my feed window (lots of other sales there too) and then opened a chat with a store rep to get details. They wanted my order badly but I played hard to get. Wanted a manual to read first, needed to think about it, was not comfortable about spending that much, couldn't decide if I needed 4 or 3 axis, wondered if it could be had with rpm display, wanted magnetic sensors, wondered if they had the new slim sensors that are featured on DRO boys, etc etc. Each time they upped the anti by throwing stuff into the deal free. In the end, I was told to order the sale item at the sale price and they would upgrade everything on shipment. It all went VERY FAST.

Half of me thinks I'll get what I ordered, not what we agreed to. Again, we will see.

If you add that item to your favorites (click on the heart), I think you will start to get sale notices and then you can go from there.


----------



## Susquatch (Feb 19, 2022)

ShawnR said:


> I did get hit with import fees extra on top of my Ali charges so be prepared for that once customs get involved.



Yup, looks like that is gunna happen to me too. The unit is already in the USA and FedEx has told me that they will be sending me a customs fee notice I have to pay before delivery. Don't know how much, but 50 wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Darren (Feb 19, 2022)

on a bridgeport, you don't really need magnetic scales, space is not an issue. I'll shoot you some pics of my setup when i get out to the shop.


----------



## DPittman (Feb 19, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> Half of me thinks I'll get what I ordered, not what we agreed to. Again, we will see.


Yes one of the biggest problems I have with Aliexpress is trying to figure out how the hell to order what I want.  Often times I can not find the specifics in the order and therefore abort the process.  They seem to be masters at leading you on with an image and low price but then you find out that image and low price is not connected. 
However despite some initial order problems, my dro has been the best Aliexpress order I've made to date.


----------



## Degen (Feb 19, 2022)

I'll make a comment about measured precision and actual accuracy.

When selecting measuring equipment for your machinery consider the accuracy your machine is capable of and the repeatability. Most machines that we use use are are anywhere from 0.001 to 0.006 on average whish is good enough for about 99.5% of anything we do.  Yes we can increase that by approaching from one direction only but how many do or know to do so.  Even then eyeball estimation we get down to a tenth to 3 tenths.  Good enough for about 99.98%of what we do.

How does this effect or selection.  Easy, pick the cheapest that has the best repeatability (very important) with a precision of about 0.0001 to 0.0002 and you should be good.  Second is waterproof (greatest water resistance) gives the advantage flood cooling (believe that everyone should add despite the mess issues as it greatly improves finishes and avoids using toxic oils and coolants, which eases parts cleanup) along with ease of custom fitment.

The consideration for DRO's is, is it for production (heavy long term use) or ease of use (careful long term use)?

Given this it should guide you as to the best selection.

Electronics well here it only becomes quality and if you want to interface it with something else.

Finally, if you plan on going CNC (definitely worth the money) don't waste the money or effort, skip DRO, a good servo or hybrid stepper systems provide measured DRO readings from the devices (I would recommend Teknic Clearpath SDSK servos here, power and accuracy) into the CNC display.


----------



## YYCHM (Feb 19, 2022)

DPittman said:


> Yes one of the biggest problems I have with Aliexpress is trying to figure out how the hell to order what I want.  Often times I can not find the specifics in the order and therefore abort the process.  They seem to be masters at leading you on with an image and low price but then you find out that image and low price is not connected.
> However despite some initial order problems, my dro has been the best Aliexpress order I've made to date.



LOL.... I've ordered 2 DRO kits from Ali and both times I walked away wondering what I was actually going to get.  I'm glad to say both went very well with fast shipping.  That website is very confusing


----------



## Susquatch (Feb 19, 2022)

DPittman said:


> Yes one of the biggest problems I have with Aliexpress is trying to figure out how the hell to order what I want.  Often times I can not find the specifics in the order and therefore abort the process.  They seem to be masters at leading you on with an image and low price but then you find out that image and low price is not connected.
> However despite some initial order problems, my dro has been the best Aliexpress order I've made to date.



So true!

All I can, say here is that I would never have even considered Ali Express if not for others here who succeeded enough to give me the courage to try.

What I have also learned here from all you guys is to use the chat feature. While that has been a HUGE disappointment at times, it has also worked out REALLY WELL at times.

I guess we will see what really happens when my stuff arrives!


----------



## YYCHM (Feb 19, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> I guess we will see what really happens when my stuff arrives!



Yup.....  That's about all you can do.  I'll add that Ali did refund me in full after the VFD fiasco it just took a long time.


----------



## Darren (Feb 19, 2022)

Hope this helps with some mounting ideas


----------



## Susquatch (Feb 19, 2022)

dfloen said:


> Hope this helps with some mounting ideas



Mostly, I am interested in the readout box. Your last photo is VERY interesting. Did you use the threaded hole for the lifting eye? 

I don't think I can bend tubing like that but maybe I can find something to cut it out of instead! In any event, using the lift eye hole is brilliant! Built in hinge pin!


----------



## Darren (Feb 19, 2022)

That arm used to hold the CNC control. It does use the lifting eye bolt hole.


----------



## Susquatch (Feb 19, 2022)

dfloen said:


> Hope this helps with some mounting ideas



Did you add those chip shields? 

That's another thing I'd like to add. My mill drill has them and they work really well. The Hartford needs them even more.


----------



## DPittman (Feb 19, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> Mostly, I am interested in the readout box. Your last photo is VERY interesting. Did you use the threaded hole for the lifting eye?
> 
> I don't think I can bend tubing like that but maybe I can find something to cut it out of instead! In any event, using the lift eye hole is brilliant! Built in hinge pin!


Mine came with an arm and mounting bracket that allowed alot of different configurations


.


----------



## Susquatch (Feb 19, 2022)

dfloen said:


> That arm used to hold the CNC control. It does use the lifting eye bolt hole.



Well, I'll never have CNC so that's a perfect place for the DRO instead!


----------



## Susquatch (Feb 19, 2022)

DPittman said:


> Mine came with an arm and mounting bracket that allowed alot of different configurationsView attachment 21189.



They wouldn't even talk to me about an arm...... LOL!


----------



## Darren (Feb 19, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> Well, I'll never have CNC so that's a perfect place for the DRO instead!



I'm not sure if this machine will ever be cnc controlled again either. I still have the servos and related parts. I never got the cnc control when I bought it. 

The chip shields are original


----------



## YYCHM (Feb 19, 2022)

Ferro brand 10" X 50" mill brought back to life.
					

To carry on with the repairs, I found that 1 of the 4 bolts that holds the head to the ram was broken off. They are 1/2" by 7" with square heads so I had to order them from the bolt supply place. I used my Vertex super spacer and a 7/8" rod in a collet to move the head away from the ram. I put a...




					canadianhobbymetalworkers.com


----------



## Susquatch (Feb 19, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> Ferro brand 10" X 50" mill brought back to life.
> 
> 
> To carry on with the repairs, I found that 1 of the 4 bolts that holds the head to the ram was broken off. They are 1/2" by 7" with square heads so I had to order them from the bolt supply place. I used my Vertex super spacer and a 7/8" rod in a collet to move the head away from the ram. I put a...
> ...



Good stuff Craig! Thank you for the link! 

I have observed that you are pretty good at finding stuff like that! Even external stuff on marketplace, Kijiji & eBay.

Lots to learn from @John Conroy 's experience. Yup, thank you!


----------



## Susquatch (Feb 19, 2022)

Degen said:


> I'll make a comment about measured precision and actual accuracy.
> 
> When selecting measuring equipment for your machinery consider the accuracy your machine is capable of and the repeatability. Most machines that we use use are are anywhere from 0.001 to 0.006 on average whish is good enough for about 99.5% of anything we do.  Yes we can increase that by approaching from one direction only but how many do or know to do so.  Even then eyeball estimation we get down to a tenth to 3 tenths.  Good enough for about 99.98%of what we do.
> 
> ...



I think this is good advice. 

I am not planning any CNC in my lifetime (at least as far as I can predict with any certainty), but never say never. However, I did get upgraded to 1 micron scales. Might not ever use it, but I doubt it would hurt me. They are also chip and liquid resistant. Not sure what that really means but I don't plan on using any coolant - just drip or manual spray on cutting fluids. Nothing special.


----------



## Darren (Feb 19, 2022)

My x axis scale is 1 micron on my mill.  They can drive you nuts.  Thankfully you can limit the digits to tenths. Tenths is hard enough...


----------



## Susquatch (Feb 19, 2022)

dfloen said:


> My x axis scale is 1 micron on my mill.  They can drive you nuts.  Thankfully you can limit the digits to tenths. Tenths is hard enough...


Hopefully I can limit to 10ths.....

Won't know till I play with it.


----------



## Darren (Feb 19, 2022)

What brand DRO? Ditron? You probably can, almost certain that you can.


----------



## Susquatch (Feb 19, 2022)

It is a Ditron. Here is hoping that you are right.


----------



## ShawnR (Feb 19, 2022)

@Susquatch  Mine came with an arm so don't sweat it till you see what they send...


----------



## Susquatch (Feb 19, 2022)

ShawnR said:


> @Susquatch  Mine came with an arm so don't sweat it till you see what they send...



OK, there is hope then!


----------



## Degen (Feb 19, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> I think this is good advice.
> 
> I am not planning any CNC in my lifetime (at least as far as I can predict with any certainty), but never say never. However, I did get upgraded to 1 micron scales. Might not ever use it, but I doubt it would hurt me. They are also chip and liquid resistant. Not sure what that really means but I don't plan on using any coolant - just drip or manual spray on cutting fluids. Nothing special.


Glad you got waterproof, spray or drip still gets everywhere and into everything, thats how I started.

Even mist, even though its mostly air it still get moisture in everything.  Flood well enough said.  It clears chips and doesn't keep the compressor running.





Only using 2 of the 3 jets.


----------



## Darren (Feb 19, 2022)

@Degen , I want flood cooling, for various reasons. On my 10x54 mill table, I see no way of returning all, or even a large portion of the coolant back to the reservoir, and i don't want coolant all over my floor. With three jets, I'm assuming your mill is fully enclosed?


----------



## Degen (Feb 19, 2022)

No its not, the mill listed in my signature is what I have, I built an enlarged catch tray, some plastic deflectors, still get a little on the floor with lots of milling, side benefit also controls chips.

Still need to build some chip/coolant screens to be mounted on the table.  These should control 99.99% when done.





Upgrades are constantly in progress till its perfect (ha ha ha).


----------



## Darren (Feb 19, 2022)

I actually thought about a shower curtain type of arrangement,,,,,

Trying to rough out some r8 blanks tonight on the lathe, and i think i need coolant on the 1660 before the mill.


----------



## Susquatch (Feb 24, 2022)

ShawnR said:


> @Susquatch  Mine came with an arm so don't sweat it till you see what they send...


Well guess what. You nailed it Shawn. It came with an arm! 

The base for the arm is pretty darn good. The arm itself will work for now, but it's just a very thin aluminium square tube. I doubt it will last but it should be easy to replace with hardwood or thick tube or maybe even solid aluminium bar. 

I'm happy!


----------



## Susquatch (Feb 24, 2022)

dfloen said:


> My x axis scale is 1 micron on my mill.  They can drive you nuts.  Thankfully you can limit the digits to tenths. Tenths is hard enough...



It has landed. Now I need to get it working on the bench before the install.


----------



## Darren (Feb 24, 2022)

I'm going to make a new arm out of one of these:


----------



## Susquatch (Feb 24, 2022)

dfloen said:


> I'm going to make a new arm out of one of these:



I LOVE IT! That will be a beauty. 

As a career car guy I'd love that on my mill. Id go to significant lengths to MAKE that work come hell or high water! 

Please keep us posted!


----------



## ShawnR (Feb 24, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> It has landed. Now I need to get it working on the bench before the install.


That was fast! The hardest part of this project is behind you...getting the parts from AliExpress!


----------



## Susquatch (Feb 24, 2022)

ShawnR said:


> That was fast! The hardest part of this project is behind you...getting the parts from AliExpress!


It could have been a few days faster. But CRA didn't like the deal I got and insisted on proof. That required a price certificate from AliExpress. When I heard that I almost crapped the bed. But they must be used to it. Three days later it was here.


----------



## Darren (Feb 24, 2022)

I may also make a wrap around tooling rack for the mill with those control arms. They have the right sort of shape. And forged aluminum should be strong enough..

As a mechanic and machinist wannabe, I see stuff in junk car parts all the time.


----------



## Susquatch (Feb 24, 2022)

dfloen said:


> I may also make a wrap around tooling rack for the mill with those control arms. They have the right sort of shape. And forged aluminum should be strong enough..
> 
> As a mechanic and machinist wannabe, I see stuff in junk car parts all the time.



You might like the one step tramming tool I've been working on using a brake disk.


----------



## Darren (Feb 24, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> You might like the one step tramming tool I've been working on using a brake disk.



I definitely have enough of those, and have thought about it before. My thoughts on tramming, after fighting for days to get a perfect tram, are that the rotor would get you very very close , very quickly. After that you'd still want to check the naked table surface, then the vice. Every time you add a 'layer' you add the possibility that a tiny chip or burr could wreck your day. I do like the idea though. I just wouldn't slap a rotor on the table and sweep it and then consider it good.


----------



## Susquatch (Feb 24, 2022)

dfloen said:


> I definitely have enough of those, and have thought about it before. My thoughts on tramming, after fighting for days to get a perfect tram, are that the rotor would get you very very close , very quickly. After that you'd still want to check the naked table surface, then the vice. Every time you add a 'layer' you add the possibility that a tiny chip or burr could wreck your day. I do like the idea though. I just wouldn't slap a rotor on the table and sweep it and then consider it good.



I actually hope I can. But the key word is HOPE..... 

It will get a good work out at the proving ground before I trust it.......


----------



## Darren (Feb 24, 2022)

With a 10-12" dia rotor, thats going to give you very good resolution, and easy to sweep.

My suggestion, go to your local Kia dealer, buy a front rotor for a 2016 Kia Sorento. Get the second line part. Its the same as the first line, just cheaper, silver box, not brown. The have a fine ground surface, so no indicator bounce due to surface roughness. I have mic'd them, and they are within what my best mic can measure for thickness variation. So less than a tenth. They are very heavy compared to anything from the aftermarket. There is a significant difference in weight. Expect to pay about 60-70 bones plus tax. Cheap as borscht in the machine shop world.


----------



## Susquatch (Feb 24, 2022)

dfloen said:


> With a 10-12" dia rotor, thats going to give you very good resolution, and easy to sweep.
> 
> My suggestion, go to your local Kia dealer, buy a front rotor for a 2016 Kia Sorento. Get the second line part. Its the same as the first line, just cheaper, silver box, not brown. The have a fine ground surface, so no indicator bounce due to surface roughness. I have mic'd them, and they are within what my best mic can measure for thickness variation. So less than a tenth. They are very heavy compared to anything from the aftermarket. There is a significant difference in weight. Expect to pay about 60-70 bones plus tax. Cheap as borscht in the machine shop world.



Wish I had your advice before I started. I already knew they would be great for uniformity. That's an inherent requirement for a disk brake that doesn't pulsate on braking. What I didn't know was the best one to order. I used a takeoff Rotor for testing which was pretty darn good but had some internal corrosion in the cooling vanes. So I simply bought a new one for the same car. I wish I had bought a solid Rotor instead of a vaned one. But it measured perfect and sweeps just under two tenths. Perfect other than the excessive thickness and weight. I have the sweeping plate but have not started work on that yet.


----------



## Darren (Feb 24, 2022)

a few tenths over that diameter is nothing.  I'm always amazed at the surface finish, and the overall quality of the factory rotors, especially compared to the aftermarkets, even the premium aftermarket rotors.


----------



## Susquatch (Feb 24, 2022)

dfloen said:


> a few tenths over that diameter is nothing.  I'm always amazed at the surface finish, and the overall quality of the factory rotors, especially compared to the aftermarkets, even the premium aftermarket rotors.



Yup. And yet brake noise/wear/feel is still one of the biggest issues for consumers...... Go figure!


----------



## Darren (Feb 24, 2022)

Factory second line rotors are better than aftermarket premium, and are often cheaper. few people realize this.


----------



## Susquatch (Feb 25, 2022)

dfloen said:


> Factory second line rotors are better than aftermarket premium, and are often cheaper. few people realize this.



Yup, and they are also a piece of precision that almost nobody knows about.


----------



## Susquatch (Feb 25, 2022)

dfloen said:


> My suggestion, go to your local Kia dealer, buy a front rotor for a 2016 Kia Sorento. Get the second line part. Its the same as the first line, just cheaper, silver box, not brown. The have a fine ground surface, so no indicator bounce due to surface roughness. I have mic'd them, and they are within what my best mic can measure for thickness variation. So less than a tenth.



Hey Darren, are those vented rotors? If so, does Kia sell a rear non-vented Rotor of similar quality?


----------



## Darren (Feb 25, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> Hey Darren, are those vented rotors? If so, does Kia sell a rear non-vented Rotor of similar quality?


Yes, but the fronts are lower overall profile, and way heavier


----------



## Susquatch (Feb 25, 2022)

dfloen said:


> Yes, but the fronts are lower overall profile, and way heavier



Thanks. I'll have to keep looking. I know there is one out there someplace because I found one. I just don't know what it came off of!


----------



## Darren (Feb 25, 2022)

I'm sure any rotor with consistent thickness would be fine, i'm just saying that this would be my first choice for the task at hand.


----------



## Susquatch (Feb 25, 2022)

dfloen said:


> I'm sure any rotor with consistent thickness would be fine, i'm just saying that this would be my first choice for the task at hand.



I agree. But I'd like to find an inexpensive one that is not vented with a decent flange on it to clear vise jaws, and a nice finely ground surface that doesn't require polishing. That way it can be used without removing the vise and doesn't bounce the indicator needle.


----------



## Darren (Feb 25, 2022)

I'm not clear on how you are thinking.. The vise plays no part in tramming the head to the table, where you'd use a rotor, Once trammed, you'd tram the vice, but not with the rotor. More of squaring the vice to the X axis, usually, and than as a final check, indicating the vice jaws/bed to make sure its 'flat'. If you know your vise, you'd tram the head to the table with the rotor, then square up the vise and be done. With a typical Bridgeport type, you have enough x travel to lay the rotor beside the already squared up vise and tram the head without disturbing the vise at all.


----------



## Susquatch (Feb 25, 2022)

Of course you are right. 

But that isn't really what I want to do. It's a bit of a fun research project. I want to explore the weaknesses of the system, develop an improved tramming system, and have some fun. 

Ive never been the kind of fellow who just does things the same way as everyone else does them. I like to do things differently to expand my own understanding and once in a while to develop some new knowledge. 

My current thinking (which could all change) is to put a 12" Rotor on gauge blocks above the vise without removing it. Then I want to repeat the process again with the Rotor at both ends to evaluate how much the table flexes at the ends with the weight of the table and vise hanging out at either end. 

Then I want to do it all again without the vise. 

In the meantime I am also working on a 3 gauge tramming tool that will tram both axis simultaneously complete with an optical illusions to mess with the users mind. 

If you were here I could explain it better. Especially with a few beers in hand. But for now all I'm after is a 12" low weight rotor with a good smooth surface grind.


----------



## Susquatch (Feb 25, 2022)

Sorry @dfloen, I should have added that I don't really want a vented Rotor. They corrode too easily inside. I'd prefer something I can easily maintain with a bit of spray on oil.


----------



## Darren (Feb 25, 2022)

They are powdercoated and will not rust until you douse them with calcium chloride for 50k kms or so...


----------



## Susquatch (Feb 25, 2022)

dfloen said:


> They are powdercoated and will not rust until you douse them with calcium chloride for 50k kms or so...



You must be talking about the Kia rotors.


----------



## Darren (Feb 25, 2022)

yes


----------



## Susquatch (Feb 26, 2022)

Wow. Just wow. Powder coated, polished ground surface under a tenth, all for less than a hundred bucks..... 

Dunno what to say. I'm definitely VERY impressed. 

Another silly question - is the powder coating electrostatic? In other words, how well does it penetrate into the venting cavities? 

This doesn't matter for my purposes, but now I am curious. I think a powder coated vented Rotor like that would cost 300 bucks from most auto companies and prolly 500 from an aftermarket specialty manufacturer. How the heck does KIA do that?


----------



## Susquatch (Feb 28, 2022)

dfloen said:


> That arm used to hold the CNC control. It does use the lifting eye bolt hole.





ShawnR said:


> Mine came with an arm so don't sweat it till you see what they send...



Well here it is. I kept it simple as possible for now. I made a 5/8-11 adapter to fit the lifteye hole in the top of the ram, and then drilled and tapped that to take the factory 8mm bolt and arm. Didn't like it, too floppy mopsy due to poor fit in the arm to the 8mm bolt, so I re-drilled and tapped for a standard 3/8-16 bolt and drilled the arm for a close fit to the 3/8 bolt shaft and recessed the adapter so the 3/8 bolt shaft was below the top of the adapter. WAY BETTER.

I'll prolly keep it like that till I see what @dfloen comes up with using an aluminium control arm. Right now, I just want it working and this was fast and easy and the perfect location.

Btw, it doesn't look level in the photo but it is. Very Happy for now.

Thanks to all who volunteered info and advice.


----------



## Susquatch (Feb 28, 2022)

Here is another shot with the DRO turned on.


----------



## RobinHood (Feb 28, 2022)

Nice!

Does this DRO sum Z and U? That would be ideal to get the combined quill and knee movement.


----------



## Susquatch (Mar 1, 2022)

RobinHood said:


> Nice!
> 
> Does this DRO sum Z and U? That would be ideal to get the combined quill and knee movement.



Yup! It will add any two axis! 

It will also interpolate so it can be used on a compound set at an angle. This one is for my mill so I won't be using it on my lathe, but it's nice to know it can do that. I don't know what the range is yet.


----------



## Darren (Mar 1, 2022)

Did you get the rpm pickup as well?


----------



## Susquatch (Mar 1, 2022)

Yes, came with it. It's a hall effect with a magnet. You can use your own magnets and the DRO can be set for the number of magnets. In other words, you can put 10 magnets on and it will divide by 10 to give you rpm.


----------



## Susquatch (Mar 1, 2022)

I got the 1 micron scales and just checked to confirm that they are indeed 1 micron. Now I need to figure out how to damp out the readings to eliminate the jitter.

Edit - I can't find it! Might have to live with a squirrel on caffeine.....

There is a vibration damping feature but all i want to do is tell it how many digits to display.


----------



## DPittman (Mar 2, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> I got the 1 micron scales and just checked to confirm that they are indeed 1 micron. Now I need to figure out how to damp out the readings to eliminate the jitter.
> 
> Edit - I can't find it! Might have to live with a squirrel on caffeine.....
> 
> There is a vibration damping feature but all i want to do is tell it how many digits to display.


I purposely got the 5 micron scales to avoid the constant flickering of the reading of an accuracy that I wasn't likely able to attain anyhow.


----------



## thestelster (Mar 2, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> I got the 1 micron scales and just checked to confirm that they are indeed 1 micron. Now I need to figure out how to damp out the readings to eliminate the jitter.
> 
> Edit - I can't find it! Might have to live with a squirrel on caffeine.....
> 
> There is a vibration damping feature but all i want to do is tell it how many digits to display.


A little black electricians tape should do the trick


----------



## DPittman (Mar 2, 2022)

thestelster said:


> A little black electricians tape should do the trick


Yup and that trick works great too for the service engine light in you vehicle.


----------



## Darren (Mar 2, 2022)

DPittman said:


> Yup and that trick works great too for the service engine light in you vehicle.


The 'Money Light' . My bread and butter


----------



## thestelster (Mar 2, 2022)

DPittman said:


> Yup and that trick works great too for the service engine light in you vehicle.


Haha, I sorta did that for my track car for ABS, VDC, Seat belt, and a couple other warning lights, but I used black matte nail polish right over the dash lights.


----------



## Susquatch (Mar 2, 2022)

Nice thing about using tape is that it could be cut perfectly and run right down the whole display to catch all of them at once.

I got the fine 1 micrometer scales because they didn't charge me to upgrade and because I was led to believe you could select the number of digits to display. I'm still looking for that option but it's not jumping off the page anyplace just yet.....  I do hope it's there because it should round the last digit instead of truncating like the tape would do.


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 2, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> Nice thing about using tape is that it could be cut perfectly and run right down the whole display to catch all of them at once.
> 
> I got the fine 1 micrometer scales because they didn't charge me to upgrade and because I was led to believe you could select the number of digits to display. I'm still looking for that option but it's not jumping off the page anyplace just yet.....  I do hope it's there because it should round the last digit instead of truncating like the tape would do.


Is the manual available on-line or can you post a copy?  I can't control the number of displayed digits on mine either but the anti-vibration setting sure helps.


----------



## Susquatch (Mar 2, 2022)

Yes, mine has an antivibration setting too. I can't really tell you how well it will work. I tested it briefly. The manual, says it's for non-mill type machines. On first blush it appears to lock the display until a big change comes along. Didn't like that.

I'll send you a PM with the manual when I get back home.


----------



## Darren (Mar 2, 2022)

Set res to 5


----------



## Susquatch (Mar 2, 2022)

dfloen said:


> Set res to 5


I tried that. The distance measurent goes down. 

Ie, the DRO reads 15 when it should say 3. The number of digits displayed does not change.


----------



## Darren (Mar 2, 2022)

works on mine, limits resolution to 2 tenths and stopped the flickering. To limit the digits displayed:


----------



## Susquatch (Mar 2, 2022)

Holy smokes Darren! I just saw your post. I will have to look more closely at the screen where you choose the machine. Yours has a "decimals" choice right there! Maybe mine does too and I just missed it.

Let me look again.

Ps - your display looks VERY similar to mine!


----------



## Darren (Mar 2, 2022)

They are both Ditron D80's


----------



## Susquatch (Mar 2, 2022)

dfloen said:


> They are both Ditron D80's



Mine is a Ditron too. Just not sure that it's a D80.


----------



## Susquatch (Mar 2, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> Is the manual available on-line or can you post a copy?  I can't control the number of displayed digits on mine either but the anti-vibration setting sure helps.



Send me a PM with your email address and I'll email you what I have. It's what they gave me when I was shopping and asking questions. I can't seem to post it and not sure that would be wise anyway......


----------



## Susquatch (Mar 2, 2022)

dfloen said:


> They are both Ditron D80's



I just confirmed. Mine is a Ditron D80 - so same as yours. 

Can't wait to try the digits command. 

Also nice to know ours are the same. We can compare notes whenever needed.


----------



## Brent H (Mar 2, 2022)

I am feeling like a kid not able to play in the same sand box  I don’t have a Ditron 80 like you cool kids - bummer


----------



## Susquatch (Mar 2, 2022)

Ok, I tested it @dfloen.

It WORKED! 

Not only that, but I deliberately tested rounding up and down and it works as hoped too! It doesn't just truncate, it rounds! 

THANK YOU DARREN!


----------



## Susquatch (Mar 4, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> Is the manual available on-line or can you post a copy?  I can't control the number of displayed digits on mine either but the anti-vibration setting sure helps.



I know you don't need it anymore, but here is a link to that Ditron D80 manual in case you or anyone else does ever want it. 



			https://www.machinetoolproducts.com/content/Ditron/D80%20User%20Manual%202017.6.28.pdf


----------



## Darren (Mar 4, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> Ok, I tested it @dfloen.
> 
> It WORKED!
> 
> ...


very welcome. now get those scales mounted up!


----------



## YotaBota (Mar 4, 2022)

Brent H said:


> I don’t have a Ditron 80 like you cool kids


Ya but they don't have the big super-cool red&white yacht you cruise around in


----------



## PeterT (Mar 4, 2022)

I must say the colors & contrast & sharpness of the modern displays are nice compared to the CRT look of the oldies. Hopefully they provide years of trouble free service.


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 4, 2022)

PeterT said:


> I must say the colors & contrast & sharpness of the modern displays are nice compared to the CRT look of the oldies. Hopefully they provide years of trouble free service.



What do you have?


----------



## PeterT (Mar 4, 2022)

Newall. Many years old now before all this stuff became inexpensive.


----------



## Susquatch (Mar 5, 2022)

PeterT said:


> I must say the colors & contrast & sharpness of the modern displays are nice compared to the CRT look of the oldies. Hopefully they provide years of trouble free service.



They are actually MUCH NICER than the photos show. Something about the way the screen display works messes with the camera. In reality they are very crisp with fantastic contrast. I cannot complain at all.


----------



## Susquatch (Mar 5, 2022)

dfloen said:


> very welcome. now get those scales mounted up!



Ya, my red & white yacht is stuck on that sand bar with a few operational challenges..... 

Rather than hi-Jack this thread more than I already have, I'm gunna start a new thread specifically to deal with mounting everything.

See:  Thread 'Installing a DRO on a Hartford Bridgeport Clone.' https://canadianhobbymetalworkers.com/threads/installing-a-dro-on-a-hartford-bridgeport-clone.4852/


----------

